# Just Got My First Dragon



## Fire_Rider (Mar 29, 2009)

I just bought my first HE dragon, and I've been wondering how best to use it. The rest of my army is close combat troops. Any advice will be helpful.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I have moved this to tactics for you since this is the best place to discuss how to use a particular model or unit.

Personally if you want a well rounded dragon for a HE list I would consider using a Prince on a Star Dragon with the Star Lance and Vambraces of Defence, plenty of killing potential without going nuts on trinkets and things, but he is still hard to kill. Of course this guy is helped lots by casting Shield of Saphery on him to stop the dragon eating cannon balls.

Or you could swap Vambraces of Defence for Helm of Fortune and Talisman of Saphery if you like.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

As Squeek so perfectly stated, the kitting on the Prince on a Star Dragon is crucial. You're going to sink around 600points into it, why not ensure it's attacking and defensive capabilities are unrivaled?

In this capacity, he'll be running around the map, staying out of sight of War Machines. If you chose to, you could hunt down War Machines and Mages, or you could cause Terror tests, or wait to Flank-Charge units that the bulk of your army is tied up with. The big thing is to make sure your opponent doesn't get any free Victory Points from your oh-so-expensive general!

Now, you could also put him on a Sun or Moon dragon to save points, but you would then be really limiting his effectiveness while he would still be filling the same role.

If a prince wasn't your thing, don't discount the Dragon Mage! They are fairly handy in both the Magic and Combat phases; with no defense, though, they aren't as good as the Prince on Dragon combination. If you did use a Dragon Mage, fit them with offesnive gear ONLY. They are meant to deal damage, so make them more powerful at their given role. If you really chose to, you could give the mage a decent save, but he shouldn't need it since you want to really avoid being hit by just about anything anyway unless you stick him in combat.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I usually use my Prince and Star Dragon as a terrorbomb, and it works like a charm against almost anything in the game. If something manages to pass the test to receive a charge from the Prince/Dragon, they usually die anyway.


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

Star dragon, Vambraces of Defence, Armour of Caledor, Sword of Might. Make that Prince as survivable as possible, let the dragon do most of the killing.


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

When I field my VC dragon I feel it works best just running around flanking things and making a mess of my opponents plan, dragons move fast enough that if a side of the table starts going south they can help save you.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

newsun said:


> Star dragon, Vambraces of Defence, Armour of Caledor, Sword of Might. ...


Absolutely great combination, save for the Sword of Might. Drop that for a Halberd. Same effect but mundane, which can be good or bad depending on what you're facing.


----------

